# s13 motor with s14 maf??



## mstars88 (Dec 27, 2008)

would this create a problem im looking for a s13 maf but cant seem to find any so i wanna see if this would work


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The S14 MAF will work on the S13. You'll have to change the harness plug.


----------

